# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 16.09.2019 - 23.09.2019

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *34*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *98* Получено карантинов: *4*, суммарный объем: *2* мб Обработано файлов: *11*, суммарный объем: *3* мб Уникальных файлов: *11*, суммарный объем: *3* мб Признаны безопасными: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *4*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=223616 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\dllhostex.exe - *1* c:\windows\regpolicy\aticonto.exe - *1* c:\users\shandelair\appdata\local\updaterphoenixbr  owser\updaterphoenixbrowser.exe - *1* c:\users\shandelair\appdata\local\pbrowserupd\pbro  wserupd.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.Webalta.gen - *2* Trojan.MSIL.Miner.aia - *1* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Miner.gen - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

